# gopro pole?



## slimjimzrule

What are people using for a pole to mount their gopro on?


----------



## david_z

ski pole or some sort of DIY rig.


----------



## AIRider

go to your local hardware store, go to the broom section, they have great extendable broom sticks for cheap … choose one that is sturdy and solid in case you fall so that it doesnt bend.


----------



## Nefarious

GoPro Poles, Mounts, Grips & Accessories - GoPole

I just had one of these come in the mail today. I think it's pretty slick, but it doesn't telescope. 

It's really light and the strap is high quality. I like that it has enough of a cord so if it got trapped under you, it wouldn't torque your arm off.


----------



## baconzoo

I had to laugh when I saw this one...


----------



## basso4735

I use an extendable monopod and tripod adapter for the gopro.


----------



## l burke l

http://i.imgur.com/8z2qD.jpg


----------



## lonerider

slimjimzrule said:


> What are people using for a pole to mount their gopro on?


I've used a broken ski pole I found by the gondola (should be easy to find at any bigger resort) and later upgraded to an extendable monopod by Xshot along with the GoPro tripod adapter.


----------



## firstx1017

We bought a monopod also that extended from 8" to 30". However, my husband hated the way the pole was always in the movies so he diy'd his own folding pole that could bend so you can't see the pole as much in the videos. You can see the pole at the end of this video that he uses.
12 24 11 - YouTube


----------



## AIRider

Here's what my footage looks like..

I think it's a good idea to get a white or silver stick so that it blends more with the snow, than a dark color that's going to stick out too much.


----------



## sponger606

^ nice vid

i got a gopole and tested it out this weekend. here is my effort!


----------



## AIRider

^ that is a sick photo!! Loving the transparency of the pole...  

Well done


----------



## Nefarious

Happy to see this. Thanks for posting the vid, sponge. My go-pole is going on its maiden voyage this weekend. Footage to come.


----------



## sponger606

sweet post some framies when you get around to it


----------



## ecks

sponger606 said:


>


Thats an awesome shot, is that the regular or the mini? 

I've been thinking of getting the mini just so its easier to stick in my bookbag but I think the regular gets a better field of view. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## sponger606

This is the original. I debated on the mini but I don't think it gives enough perspective!


----------



## Nefarious

how far down do you tilt your GP? I tried it at a few and am torn. 

Also, what setting are you using for this vid?


----------



## sponger606

The gopro was about level with the pole. Only used 1 extender. I have a gopro 960 and this was R3 on that model.


----------



## jdang307

sponger606 said:


> This is the original. I debated on the mini but I don't think it gives enough perspective!


I'm debating on the grenade grip but watching their video on Vimeo it doesn't show much. I like yours better with the full view of the board which I think is sick. But the idea of dragging a 3 foot pole everywhere :laugh:

EDIT:
Just found this from their facebook page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOFxQpUI0sU&list=UU6zu5VPQPX2qiauLR4Dei_A&index=2&feature=plcp

It sucks because it's a pow day so I can't tell how much of the board is in view since it's always buried or covered. But I still like sponger's video better. Decisions decisions!


----------



## sponger606

it all depends on how you hold the pole, ha!

i felt i was holding a little low, i think if you make a conscious decision to hold it higher, above you hips then it should work out fine
the pole isn't that long it looks longer online


----------



## slimjimzrule

Thanks for the ideas guys. I think i might make one out of a cheap monopod. And cool video, i was just up at snow summit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SatrtZlr7c&feature=g-u&context=G237383cFUAAAAAAAEAA


----------



## Strmchzr

I used an old ski pole for my GoPro pole. After cutting the ski pole in half, I hammered the end flat and attached an adhesive mount to the pole.










I let the adhesive completely dry for 24 hours before taking out on the slopes. It worked well.


----------



## eek5

AIRider said:


> go to your local hardware store, go to the broom section, they have great extendable broom sticks for cheap … choose one that is sturdy and solid in case you fall so that it doesnt bend.


This is what I'm using. :thumbsup:










It has 3 sections and extends out to almost 5 feet which is pretty sweet (I never use it at that much extension though). The only thing I don't like about it is its collapsed length is a bit too long and I hate having to unscrew the gopro to switch from the pole clamp and quick releases.

I might have to steal Strmchzr's idea!

Some videos:


----------



## slimjimzrule

I ended up just using a handle bar mount on the end of my ski pole. If i can get a old pole then i will flatten down the end and use that. Thanks for the idea


----------

